# No HDMI tethering needed for Internet video to TV thanks to PLAiR



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

It used to be that, without a set-top-box (or device like a gaming console with set-top capabilities), a SMART TV, or a PC/laptop connected to a TV set by HDMI, it wasn't a straight forward simple task to get video content from a network or the Internet to a TV set.

Now, PLAiR promises to "beam" great quality video content from network/Internet connected devices straight to the TV set of the home theater, wirelessly.








Providing the TV set has an HDMI port that is. And if it was built in the past decade, there's a good chance that it does.

PLAiR is a dongle-type device that recently launched (U.S. residents only at this time) and took off like wildfire and sold out completely. All three colors are on back order until the summer.

*What does PLAiR do?*

Essentially, the attractive device (comes in blue, red, and black) will plug into an HDMI port on a big screen or projector, much like a USB thumb drive. From there, after connecting to the WiFi network, it will wait for video signals that it will then display to the HDTV (or projector, etc.)

The video content can come from any iOS device or Android device with the free app installed. Additionally, any computer using the Google Chrome web browser with the installed PLAiR extension can send video signals to the TV. More than Internet video content, it can stream most video content stored on drives on the local area network as well.

Now, using the PC with a Chrome browser for example, once visiting a page on the web with a compatible video, there will be a PLAiR beam logo displayed in the top right corner of the video. Once clicked, the content begins to stream to the TV set, all without cords.

Many content delivery sites are currently compatible with this service. I checked for Hulu and Netflix, but sadly those aren't on the current list. The PLAiR platform works with HTML5 video, so the upcoming "plugin-free" streaming that Netflix is set to provide, will perhaps put them on the compatibility list.

*Top video destination websites*

Streaming video content to the PLAiR device can come from many web sites across the Internet including, but certainly not limited to: Lifetime, ABC, YouTube, Disney Channel, Bravo, A&E, TLC, ESPN, Travel Channel, Revision3, AMC, NBC, Comedy Central, Syfy HD, CBS, FOX, PBS, CNN, History Channel, and more.

*The simple 3-step setup process*








1) The first step is to simply plugin the PLAiR device to an open HDMI port, and power source.

2) Download PLAiR apps (or extension for Chrome browsers) from the appropriate app stores.

3) Locate video content and beam it to the television.

It's as simple as that to start watching video content from the web to the TV via the WiFi network.

The device costs $99 and is available (only for back order at the time of this writing) from the PLAiR online store. Double and Triple packs carry a slight discount.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh, at $99 it looks like Apple TV might be the better way to go.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a great way of connecting from one device to another without a physical cord but I agree with Chashint, Apple TV or Roku 3 maybe better option for the money.


----------

